# Found Out The Hard Way



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Just found out the hard way that the front LP cover is a perfect place for wasps to build a nest. I was thinking about installing a 2nd battery, and when I removed the cover I got zap'd in the hand.

Just thought I'd let everybody know to be cautiuous when the TT has been sitting a while. Next time, I think I will slap the cover first, stand back and see if anything comes out befor I try to remove the cover.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yikes! We had bees here a while back, then again our house sits right next to Apple orchards and we saw the bee boxes out a few days later. Sorry you got stung. Question is, did you get the battery installed?


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Going to do the 2 6V battery thing this week. When I got stung, I was opening the cover to measure for the additional cable. I'm going to have a local RV dealer make the cable, then I can install the batteries.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I keep the plastic LP cover in our basement. I attach it to the camper only when we are going camping. Keeps it looking nice and out of the elements. Maybe doing this will prolong the life of those rubber "T" handles.

I keep the LP tanks in a back corner of the garage. Since the tanks are the "non-leak" kind (you can open the valve and if there is no hose attached no gas will come out), I feel safe keeping them there. It also keeps them out of the rain to prevent rust.

I also keep the battery in a dark corner in the garage where it is out of the way of the kids. This way I can keep the battery at a more regular temperature (especially in the colder months) and again, it stay out of the elements unless we are camping.

As far as the LP hose ends go, I take two baggies and put them around the valves. I put rubber band around the baggie to seal the protection. The keeps dirt out of the LP hose valves.

Randy


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Just a word of caution - Make sure you have a well ventilated garage where you storage your LP Gas cylinders. And keep them away from any other flammables and ignition sources. Best practice and recommended method is to store LP Gas cylinders outdoors and out of direct sunlight.

Give LP Gas the proper respect. It isn't fussy until the tank get's hot and opens the pressure relief valve thus venting out the gas to the atmosphere presenting a possible violent explosion/fire hazard due to the release of the now vaporized LP Gas.

Firefighter Mike









Ever seen a 33,000 gallon railroad tanker explode? Try to be at least seven miles away when it does. A house 3/4 of a mile away from the explosion site caught fire from the extreme radiate heat of the LP tanker explosion.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks, Mike. I would say the corner where the LP tanks are stored is NOT well ventilated. There is no air flowing in or out of the garage from there. Prior to the garage, I was keeping them in a deep window well on the North (cool) side of the house. This worked fine, except for the rain and dust. I also didn't enjoy hauling them up the stairs from the basement window. Really convenient having them right there in the garage.

I will probably remove them from the garage as you suggest. Maybe I can get a tarp to cover them while stored in the window well. Other than that, I really have no place for them...beside on the trailer, but since the 26 RS is sitting at a storage facility, I don't want them there.

Wait, I know! How about between the the two water heaters and the furnace in the basement!

OK...just kidding.

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Randy,

Something Mike may have forgot to mention is that propane is heavier then air, and so will seek out low points, like basement window wells. Keep this in mind when storing your tanks. I just keep mine on the trailer, as I store mine at the house. The spare tanks for the Weber Grill are kept in a shady spot behind the house.

Like Mike said, as long as you keep them out of the sun, you should be fine. The sun heats up the tanks, and causes the gas to expand, activating the pressure relief valve, release propane gas. Under normal circumstances, this is quite harmless, and the gas disipates with even a light wind, but if the tanks are stored in a window well, the released gas can accumulate to a hazardous level, and cause you to have a very bad day should it find an ignition source.









Anyway, stay safe and enjoy. We took ours out for her maiden voyage this weekend, and everything worked great.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ahhh spoken like true firefighters. Thanks for saving me the safety rant!
I concur with all of the above. Outside is safest for LP.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh no! How many firefighters do we have here?

I just leave my tanks on the trailer and the cover in place. Figure replacing the cover is cheap insurance.


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

I leave my LP cylinders on the trailer with the cover in place. I will keep the WASP spray handy and cautiously remove the cover as needed. As the original post warned, something to keep in mind when accessing the cover.

Cheers'
Firefighter Mike









PS Maybe Pete will take a poll on how many of us are members on a Fire/Rescue department in the future.


----------



## haocamper (Feb 6, 2004)

Yep - we found one this weekend too when we went to turn on the gas. Luckily it was just one that had started to build the nest and we got him with some wasp killer.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2004)

A medium size dog flea collar fits around the top of the LP tank.







We have a lot of wasps, hornets, and spiders around here. Since I've been using the flea collar trick, I've not seen a single critter under my tank cover.
















Happy camping,

Gary


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Interesting idea Gary, never heard of that.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

does it keep away the fleas and ticks too?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2004)

I don't know what all it works on for sure. I just know that I haven't seen any insects under the cover since I started using it. The only problem is that I feel this strange repulsive force any time I go near the front of my trailer.
















Happy camping,

Gary


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Speaking of wasps, my dealer strongly recomended mud dauber screens for the furnace vents when I did my PDI. Anyone have a problem with anything building a nest in there yet?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Not me....but I am considering the screens to be safe.


----------

